# candy crush



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Android phone related, not PC, but seemed as good a place as any. Does anyone know how to block Candy Crush notifications on an Android phone when we do not have Facebook? I finally switched my wife from a flip phone to a smart phone a few months ago, and she took to it just fine, but the Candy Crush notifications are very annoying and the only instructions I have for blocking them require logging into Facebook, which we don't have. I figure one option is to try and delete the CC app, but not real keen on that idea just because so many times it seems that one program has attributes that affect other programs so hoping to just block the notifications and call it a day.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Just hold your thumb down on the game icon and then hit 'app info'. From there you'll find notifications where you can turn them off.

That works on my android anyway.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you Ron, and yes, that is exactly how it looks like other apps work, but... there's no such option for Candy Crush, at least on this phone. And like I mentioned, everything I have found points to having to go through Facebook. Maybe I'll just end up deleting the app.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I wouldn't have a problem in deleting the App. You can go to Settings, Apps and Disable Game Launcher, but if she plays games all the time it may be a universal thing. Good for me, maybe not for her. While you are at it, scrutinize all the apps, and if you aren't using some of them, disable them. Makes things cleaner and faster.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

DexterII said:


> Thank you Ron, and yes, that is exactly how it looks like other apps work, but... there's no such option for Candy Crush, at least on this phone. And like I mentioned, everything I have found points to having to go through Facebook. Maybe I'll just end up deleting the app.


I have CC on my android phone and never get notifications and I tried what I suggested before I posted so IDK.

Uninstall it and try again, chandler48 has good advise too.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Blocking notifications sometimes depends upon Android OS version too.


Try this: Go to Settings, Apps. Find Candy Crush and Press it to open its App settings. Look for the Notifications section, set it to Off (or Blocked).


If that doesn't work, please post back and perhaps there's another option.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

You should be able to go to the phone <Settings/Notifications> and all the apps installed on your phone will be listed there. You can select which ones give you notifications. Best to turn all of them off (silly ones like Calculator, other ones like Google Play, etc) except the ones you really need, like Messages or Email, otherwise she'll be one of those people at the store who get constant dings on their phone.

The other location as mentioned is the phone <Settings/Apps> and click on each App to select what to do. You can uninstall unused apps to speed up your phone or individually limit permissions like notifications.

FWIW Candy Crush, you can play without ever using internet or data. You also don't ever have to log in to anything, that is just so you can save your progress (like if you reinstall it or get a new phone). Logging in with FB just shares your game info with your FB Friends. And you certainly don't ever have to pay money.


----------

